# Roof maintenance



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

In reviewing the FAQ's on Outback's web site I came across the following question:

Q - Can I walk on my rubber roof? 
A - Yes, with a few exceptions as noted (Springdale, Cabana, and Outback). Our roofs utilize 3/8â€ plywood underlayment and are designed to be walked on. Please, always use caution when working on top of any RV.

So does this mean that I should not walk on the roof of my Outback or is it just some Outbacks?







Is the roof on an Outback made with something other than 3/8" plywood?







What have you all done that have had your RV's for a while been doing?









Thanks all,

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd put a sheet of plywood on the roof to walk on if you can. I know my dealer suggested that when I went through my PDI.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Good call Y-guy. Probably gotta watch out for sharp edges, etc. on the plywood but anything that spreads the weight out would surely help. Hmmm, a new weight distribution device. Maybe there's a market out there!


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Not only did our dealer tell us 'it's okay to walk up there', they did to check some sealant for me and told me to go back up.....would have been fun to watch dealership guy to fall through!









They also said you could sleep in queen bed slide without it being pulled out for a 'quick one-night camp'....do they not read the the manuals themselves?!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have not climbed onto the roof. I use a ladder next to it if I need to do something or clean up there.


----------

